# End of Wano Zoro vs End of Wano Luffy



## LadyVados (Nov 2, 2021)

Black Blade vs AdCoC


----------



## Conxc (Nov 2, 2021)

If by the end of Wano Zoro learns how to coat his attacks with ACoC at will, then I don't see why he wouldn't push Luffy to extreme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Incognitos (Nov 2, 2021)

Luffy high diff, Zoro end of wano will be yc1+ tier and Luffy end of wano will be solidly mid admiral tier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltaniner (Nov 2, 2021)

Luffy or you're objectively wrong.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 2, 2021)

Luffy mid dif

Reactions: Agree 5 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 2, 2021)

Luffy lower end high diff

Black blade ain't coming in Wano, and I doubt Zoro's mastering CoC 5 minutes after he unlocks it

Zoro will close the gap soon tho, I expect him to force Luffy to an extreme diff by the time he fights Mihawk

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## trance (Nov 2, 2021)

luffy high diff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Nov 2, 2021)

I would like to talk about a hypothetical EoS Luffy vs EoS Zoro.

both will have aCotC, aCoA, and FS. I believe it'd be an extreme-diff fight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 2 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Rp4lyf (Nov 2, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Luffy lower end high diff
> 
> Black blade ain't coming in Wano, and I doubt Zoro's mastering CoC 5 minutes after he unlocks it
> 
> Zoro will close the gap soon tho, I expect him to force Luffy to an extreme diff by the time he fights Mihawk


There will always be a massive Gap between them. Oda has made that clear.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## oiety (Nov 2, 2021)

Luffy wins with high to extreme diff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rp4lyf (Nov 2, 2021)

oiety said:


> Luffy wins with high to extreme diff.


Luffy wins Mid Diff.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## TheNirou (Nov 2, 2021)

It's basically, who is stronger between a guy who beats a Yonko and a guy who beats a YC1.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Fel1x (Nov 2, 2021)

TheNirou said:


> It's basically, who is stronger between a guy who beats a Yonko and a guy who beats a YC1.


100% this

RT5 vs Kaido and BM fight just clouded people's minds so deep that they started to think that Zoro is 100% FM or even FM+ level

I hope this people will get back to reality after seeing Zoro struggling hard against King, who is just legit FM level without any +

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 3, 2021)

Fel1x said:


> I hope this people will get back to reality after seeing Zoro struggling hard against King, who is just legit FM level without any +


No, they're already saying that King is FM++ and would push Kaido harder than the rooftop people.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 3, 2021)

Luffy wins with mid difficulty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## AmitDS (Nov 3, 2021)

You mean the guy struggling against King vs the guy fighting 1v1against Kaido? lol A real tough one here...

Reactions: Funny 6 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Perrin (Nov 3, 2021)

Luffy punches him in the shoulder and puts him in a chimney.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 3, 2021)

Rp4lyf said:


> There will always be a massive Gao between them. Oda has made that clear.


Do you think EOS Luffy would be able to destroy Shanks ?

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 3, 2021)

TheNirou said:


> It's basically, who is stronger between a guy who beats a Yonko and a guy who beats a YC1.


Beckmann is a YC1 and he's stronger than BM who's a Yonko.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Neutral 1 | Tier Specialist 11


----------



## Rp4lyf (Nov 3, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> Do you think EOS Luffy would be able to destroy Shanks ?


He will be able to beat Shanks High  diff, Akainu mid - high diff.

EoS Zoro will be equal to Yonko Shanks.( Zoro wont be a fraud like Mihawk).


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 3, 2021)

Rp4lyf said:


> He will be able to beat Shanks High  diff, Akainu mid - high diff.
> 
> EoS Zoro will be equal to Yonko Shanks.( Zoro wont be a fraud like Mihawk).


You think High diff is a massive gap ?


----------



## Dunno (Nov 3, 2021)

AmitDS said:


> You mean the guy struggling against the guy who one-shot Big Mom vs the guy fighting 1v1against the guy who struggled against Big Mom? lol A real tough one here...


Exactly

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 3, 2021)

AmitDS said:


> You mean the guy struggling against King vs the guy fighting 1v1against Kaido? lol A real tough one here...


Did King go through 16 high tiers before fighting Zoro?

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Nov 3, 2021)

Luffy high diff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dunno (Nov 3, 2021)

Keep this in mind boys:

Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 3, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Did King go through 16 high tiers before fighting Zoro?


This, Kaido is massively weakened which is the only reason Luffy is able to 1v1 him.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Fel1x (Nov 3, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> This, Kaido is massively weakened which is the only reason Luffy is able to 1v1 him.


you are talking as if it already happened. End of Wano is very unpredictable
we have BM who think about betraying Kaido, who is having amnesia from time to time
we have CP0 and marine ships nearby
we have a bunch of SNs that already finished their fights
we have OLers that dream about BB arriving in Wano

I still don't think Luffy gonna end this fight (against Kaido) alone. yes, despite him keep telling he gonna solo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 3, 2021)

Fel1x said:


> you are talking as if it already happened. End of Wano is very unpredictable
> we have BM who think about betraying Kaido, who is having amnesia from time to time
> we have CP0 and marine ships nearby
> we have a bunch of SNs that already finished their fights
> ...


Which furthers my point.


----------



## Eustathios (Nov 3, 2021)

Luffy high-extreme diff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## AmitDS (Nov 3, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Did King go through 16 high tiers before fighting Zoro?


Did Luffy even fight YCs this arc?  Are you implying that King >/=Current Kaido?
Zoro is not close to Luffy power wise. Accept it. He's fighting someone close to Sanji's opponent

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 3, 2021)

AmitDS said:


> Did Luffy even fight YCs this arc?  Are you implying that King >/=Current Kaido?
> Zoro is not close to Luffy power wise. Accept it. He's fighting someone close to Sanji's opponent


Why do you people love to use strawmen?

All I said is, Kaido isn't as strong as a Yonko right now, so saying Luffy is fighting Yonko while Zoro is fighting YC1 is dishonest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Nov 3, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Why do you people love to use strawmen?
> 
> All I said is, Kaido isn't as strong as a Yonko right now, so saying Luffy is fighting Yonko while Zoro is fighting YC1 is dishonest.


You think the strongest creature in the world where people on his level fight for 10 days is weaker than yonkou level because he fought a ton of people way below him that barely scarred him for a few hours?

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkRasengan said:


> You think the strongest creature in the world where people on his level fight for 10 days is weaker than yonkou level because he fought a ton of people way below him that barely scarred him for a few hours?


No, I think he's weaker than Yonko level because he can barely keep a basic DF ability active 

Seriously, do you read the manga or just run through the pages?

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Nov 3, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> No, I think he's weaker than Yonko level because he can barely keep a basic DF ability active
> 
> Seriously, do you read the manga or just run through the pages?


Basic df ability, you mean carrying an island while fighting someone of luffys caliber? Nothing basic about that. I think you're the one who needs to read the manga.
Whitebeard was still yonkou level with half his face blown off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## AmitDS (Nov 3, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Why do you people love to use strawmen?
> 
> All I said is, Kaido isn't as strong as a Yonko right now, so saying Luffy is fighting Yonko while Zoro is fighting YC1 is dishonest.



It's already been well-established that Kaido's not 100% but on the other hand, saying that he's at present _drastically_ lower than his "Yonkou" self or even _comparable_ to a YC1 is also dishonest. Strawmen? lol *We both know what I meant, portrayal of where they stand is clearly shown.  An attempt at being snark was made.*
I can't believe saying Luffy at the end of ANY arc is superior to Zoro at the end of the same arc is _outrageous_ nowadays.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Perrin (Nov 3, 2021)

Keep it civil guys, there’s room in that chimney for others.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 3, 2021)

AmitDS said:


> Did Luffy even fight YCs this arc?  Are you implying that King >/=Current Kaido?
> Zoro is not close to Luffy power wise. Accept it. He's fighting someone close to Sanji's opponent


Lol at King not being close to a weakened Kaido when Jozu could give Aokiji (who is as strong as 100% Kaido) a good fight.



AmitDS said:


> Did Luffy even fight YCs this arc?  Are you implying that King >/=Current Kaido?
> Zoro is not close to Luffy power wise. Accept it. He's fighting someone close to Sanji's opponent


Which is irrelevant since Zoro is going to have a MUCH easier time against King than Luffy is gonna have against Kaido.

Zoro will probably mid-diff King once he gets his 1034 power-up. Luffy at best is going to barely beat Kaido High-Extreme Diff even with his new power-up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 5


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkRasengan said:


> Basic df ability, you mean carrying an island while fighting someone of luffys caliber? Nothing basic about that. I think you're the one who needs to read the manga.
> Whitebeard was still yonkou level with half his face blown off.


Yonko level Yami Teach...


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Nov 3, 2021)

Zoro said:


> I would like to talk about a hypothetical EoS Luffy vs EoS Zoro.
> 
> both will have aCotC, aCoA, and FS. I believe it'd be an extreme-diff fight.


Zoro is never getting FS

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Nov 3, 2021)

Luffy wins lower end of high diff assuming Zoro gets some sort of power-up when he beats King.


LadyVados said:


> Lol at King not being close to a weakened Kaido


He isn't


LadyVados said:


> Aokiji (who is as strong as 100% Kaido)


Based on what


LadyVados said:


> Beckmann is a YC1 and he's stronger than BM who's a Yonko.


What manga are you reading?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Nov 3, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> Lol at King not being close to a weakened Kaido when Jozu could give Aokiji (who is as strong as 100% Kaido) a good fight.


A blindsided bloody lip and then immediatly getting your arm ripped off is a good fight?


----------



## Perrin (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkRasengan said:


> A blindsided bloody lip and then immediatly getting your arm ripped off is a good fight?


Read this and wondered when Lord D Coast got a bloodied lip.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 3, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> He isn't
> 
> Based on what
> 
> What manga are you reading?


1. King pushes a healthy Kaido to mid diff and a weakened Kaido to high diff.
2. Aokiji was almost as strong as Akainu who I have >= Kaido.
3. Beckmann is almost as strong if not as strong as Shanks according to the databook. Shanks > Big Mom. Beckmann =/<= Shanks > Big Mom. Shanks beats Mom high diff and Beckmann pushes Shanks to extreme.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 3


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkRasengan said:


> A blindsided bloody lip and then immediatly getting your arm ripped off is a good fight?


They had a long 1v1 off-panel.

He ripped his arm off with a surprise attack.


----------



## Perrin (Nov 3, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> Shanks beats Mom high diff and Beckmann pushes Shanks to extreme.


Just to clarify.
Fresh Beckmann pushes Fresh Shanks to Extreme in ur book?


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 3, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Just to clarify.
> Fresh Beckmann pushes Fresh Shanks to Extreme in ur book?

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Perrin (Nov 3, 2021)

Grain of salt, got it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Nov 3, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> They had a long 1v1 off-panel.
> 
> He ripped his arm off with a surprise attack.


How do you know it was a long 1v1 fight if it was off panel, how is it a 1v1 fight if aokiji had a suprise attack on him?


----------



## Kaidi1234 (Nov 3, 2021)

Actually based on spoiler  alert chapter 2034 I think is based on zoro and the title/ phrase ( what's a black blade and awakening


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Nov 3, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> 1. King pushes a healthy Kaido to mid diff and a weakened Kaido to high diff.
> 2. Aokiji was almost as strong as Akainu who I have >= Kaido.
> 3. Beckmann is almost as strong if not as strong as Shanks according to the databook. Shanks > Big Mom. Beckmann =/<= Shanks > Big Mom. Shanks beats Mom high diff and Beckmann pushes Shanks to extreme.


A "weakened" Kaidou still low diffs King, if I'm being generous maybe mid diff. King is close to Queen. Kaidou would use Queen as a volleyball like an amnesiac BM did. Also, you use the databook to justify Beckmann>BM because he's "comparable to Shanks" but claim Akainu is stronger than Kaido when the databook confirms he's the WSC.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kaidi1234 (Nov 3, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> 1. King pushes a healthy Kaido to mid diff and a weakened Kaido to high diff.
> 2. Aokiji was almost as strong as Akainu who I have >= Kaido.
> 3. Beckmann is almost as strong if not as strong as Shanks according to the databook. Shanks > Big Mom. Beckmann =/<= Shanks > Big Mom. Shanks beats Mom high diff and Beckmann pushes Shanks to extreme.


Completely head canon, bring me prof or panels to show how shanks is stronger than big mom. The only one we can say is stronger than big mom is maybe  kaido because oda himself said 1 on 1 bet on kaido he is the strongest creature in the world, he didn't  mention shanks name. Also how dare u say shanks will beat big mom on a high diff. It is definitely going to be extre diff if shanks is to win that fight.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kaidi1234 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> A "weakened" Kaidou still low diffs King if I'm being generous maybe mid diff. King is close to Queen. Kaidou would use Queen as a volleyball like an amnesiac BM did. Also, you use the databook to justify Beckmann>BM because he's "comparable to Shanks" but claim Akainu is stronger than Kaido when the databook confirms he's the WSC.


U absolutely right a weakened kaido still beat king mid diff at best

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Nov 4, 2021)

At this point, clearly Luffy, around lower end of high diff.

Let's not forget King was getting handled by Marco in a 1 v 2 until Marco got tired. Marco, who's weaker than current Luffy. Budging a ship that's trying to climb a waterfall becomes less impressive when Marco who's weaker than Luffy also did it casually. Not hard for an FM level to ambush and land a hit on a ship when the fighters on that ship either weren't ready (BM) or didn't have the ability to prevent it (the rest).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkRasengan said:


> Basic df ability, you mean carrying an island while fighting someone of luffys caliber? Nothing basic about that. I think you're the one who needs to read the manga.
> Whitebeard was still yonkou level with half his face blown off.


Yes, I mean using flame clouds that is his basic DF ability to lift an island that he has shown no trouble, effort or concentration to do until now.
Whitebeard was barely Yonko when he removed his IVs much less with half his face blown off. Unless of course you think Kaido would die to a bunch of stab wounds and gun shots? lol



AmitDS said:


> It's already been well-established that Kaido's not 100% but on the other hand, saying that he's at present _drastically_ lower than his "Yonkou" self or even _comparable_ to a YC1 is also dishonest. Strawmen? lol *We both know what I meant, portrayal of where they stand is clearly shown. An attempt at being snark was made.*


He is drastically lower than his Yonko self. What part of can't hold a freaking basic DF ability did you miss?
And again with the strawmen? I didn't say Kaido was comparable to YC1, I only said he's not Yonko right now. He's weaker than a real Yonko.



AmitDS said:


> I can't believe saying Luffy at the end of ANY arc is superior to Zoro at the end of the same arc is _outrageous_ nowadays.


Another day another strawman


Strobacaxi said:


> Luffy lower end high diff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Nov 4, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Yes, I mean using flame clouds that is his basic DF ability to lift an island that he has shown no trouble, effort or concentration to do until now.
> Whitebeard was barely Yonko when he removed his IVs much less with half his face blown off. Unless of course you think Kaido would die to a bunch of stab wounds and gun shots? lol
> 
> 
> ...


Whitebeard was a yonkou because he was manhandling akainu, whitebeards thing isnt durability unlike kaido. Whitebeard was still yonkou level unless you think yonkous>>>>admirals since a yonkou missing 1/3 of his head >admiral

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkRasengan said:


> Whitebeard was a yonkou because he was manhandling akainu, whitebeards thing isnt durability unlike kaido. Whitebeard was still yonkou level unless you think yonkous>>>>admirals since a yonkou missing 1/3 of his head >admiral


Whitebeard was equally matching Akainu until he got heart attacks at which point Akainu was the one manhandling him.

WB lost half his face, Akainu fell down and imediately went after Luffy. 

I don't know where you saw WB manhandling Akainu, but the fact that Akainu didn't manhandle MF WB is the exact reason why Yonko > Admirals is generally accepted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Nov 4, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Whitebeard was equally matching Akainu until he got heart attacks at which point Akainu was the one manhandling him.
> 
> WB lost half his face, Akainu fell down and imediately went after Luffy.
> 
> I don't know where you saw WB manhandling Akainu, but the fact that Akainu didn't manhandle MF WB is the exact reason why Yonko > Admirals is generally accepted.


How do you think akainu "fell down"

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkRasengan said:


> How do you think akainu "fell down"


How do you think Akainu got in front of Jimbei?

It's because he fell and while falling was already fine and digging a hole through the earth to get to Jimbei. Meanwhile Whitebeard had half his face melted off

You do you, but I don't see where WB manhandled the guy who basically killed him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Nov 4, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> How do you think Akainu got in front of Jimbei?
> 
> It's because he fell and while falling was already fine and digging a hole through the earth to get to Jimbei. Meanwhile Whitebeard had half his face melted off
> 
> You do you, but I don't see where WB manhandled the guy who basically killed him


Whitebeard quake punched him and knocked his lights out which caused akainu to fall into the crack in the earth whitebeard created, akainu retreated after whitebeard with his face blown off and a hole in his chest and after whitebeard knocked his lights out, you do you but read the manga first

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkRasengan said:


> How do you know it was a long 1v1 fight if it was off panel, how is it a 1v1 fight if aokiji had a suprise attack on him?


Aokiji got a surprise attack because Jozu got distracted.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 4, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> A "weakened" Kaidou still low diffs King, if I'm being generous maybe mid diff. King is close to Queen. Kaidou would use Queen as a volleyball like an amnesiac BM did. Also, you use the databook to justify Beckmann>BM because he's "comparable to Shanks" but claim Akainu is stronger than Kaido when the databook confirms he's the WSC.


He’s the world’s strongest non-human creature.

Akainu is a final boss who Luffy will face in a later arc, he has to be stronger than someone Luffy is fighting rn

Aokiji couldn’t low diff Jozu who is weaker than King in my book.

Queen didn’t use Hybrid.

And he did end up KOing BM in the end. And King is stronger than Queen.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkRasengan said:


> Whitebeard quake punched him and knocked his lights out which caused akainu to fall into the crack in the earth whitebeard created, akainu retreated after whitebeard with his face blown off and a hole in his chest and after whitebeard knocked his lights out, you do you but read the manga first


Akainu's goal at that point was Luffy, not Whitebeard.

Imagine telling me to read the manga and then not reading the manga LUL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 4, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> Akainu is a final boss who Luffy will face in a later arc


Final boss of the WG arc is Imu, not Akainu. Luffy will entrust his revenge against Akainu on Sabo, like he entrusted Ace's will on Sabo.


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 4, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Final boss of the WG arc is Imu, not Akainu. Luffy will entrust his revenge against Akainu on Sabo, like he entrusted Ace's will on Sabo.


If you give Prime Roger the Mera Mera and Pre-TS Usopp the magu magu, Usopp still wins. The owner of the mera mera will always lose to the user of the Magu Magu irrespective of power level.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 2 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## DarkRasengan (Nov 4, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Akainu's goal at that point was Luffy, not Whitebeard.
> 
> Imagine telling me to read the manga and then not reading the manga LUL


I obviously read it lol, you think his goal is luffy and not the WSM? You think a guy as proud as akainu would think hes the only one that can stop luffy but leave the toughest guy on the battlefield roam free?


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 4, 2021)

Kaidi1234 said:


> Completely head canon, bring me prof or panels to show how shanks is stronger than big mom. The only one we can say is stronger than big mom is maybe  kaido because oda himself said 1 on 1 bet on kaido he is the strongest creature in the world, he didn't  mention shanks name. Also how dare u say shanks will beat big mom on a high diff. It is definitely going to be extre diff if shanks is to win that fight.


BM’s lack of intelligence will let her down in a fight with peers.



Kaidi1234 said:


> U absolutely right a weakened kaido still beat king mid diff at best


Based on Jozu vs Aokiji I disagree.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## DarkRasengan (Nov 4, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> Based on Jozu vs Aokiji I disagree.


An admiral easily ripping off jozus arm makes you disagree a weakened kaido can beat king comfortably?


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Nov 4, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> He’s the world’s strongest non-human creature.


No the word used includes humans. The idea that Oda would use Kaido being the strongest non-human creature as hype in itself is idiotic. 


LadyVados said:


> Akainu is a final boss who Luffy will face in a later arc, he has to be stronger than someone Luffy is fighting rn
> 
> Aokiji couldn’t low diff Jozu who is weaker than King in my book.


You can't just use the databook when it suits your argument. Even though being comparable to Shanks isn't even a good enough reason to have Beckman above BM as BM is obviously comparable to Shanks. Aokiji not being able to low diff Jozu is a blemish on his side it doesn't apply to Kaido, we've seen Kaido deal with start of Wano Luffy, the scabbards, and adv CoA Luffy easily. Why would Kaido need high diff to beat King because Aokiji struggled with Jozu. 


LadyVados said:


> Queen didn’t use Hybrid.
> 
> And he did end up KOing BM in the end. And King is stronger than Queen.


So who do you think is more nerfed a BM without any abilities or haki or Queen cause he didn't use hybrid. Queen is close to stomp material for BM and Kaido. King is low diff and maybe mid diff for current Kaido.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkRasengan said:


> I obviously read it lol, you think his goal is luffy and not the WSM? You think a guy as proud as akainu would think hes the only one that can stop luffy but leave the toughest guy on the battlefield roam free?


You should read it again. The marines were stuck on the other side, Akainu was going for Luffy, period. Ace got in his way, then jimbei, then Marco and Vista, then WB, then Jimbei again, then all the WB commanders. Akainu's goal there was to kill Luffy, WB was already half dead and shouted loud and clear "I'm going to die here, you guys run away"


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 4, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> If you give Prime Roger the Mera Mera and Pre-TS Usopp the magu magu, Usopp still wins. The owner of the mera mera will always lose to the user of the Magu Magu irrespective of power level.


lol no. Haki > DF


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 4, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> Aokiji not being able to low diff Jozu is a blemish on his side it doesn't apply to Kaido


It does because Aokiji is Yonko level. That is proof a Yonko can’t low diff a high-tier YC.

Linlin did not stomp Queen, he was KOed for one second then he got up and KOed Big Mom for hours. Queen arguably won that encounter. He received no real injuries from the whole thing and was just fine.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkRasengan said:


> You think a guy as proud as akainu would think hes the only one that can stop luffy but leave the toughest guy on the battlefield roam free?


Akainu said very loud an clear on numerous occasion that he doesn't give 2 shits who leaves the battlefield, as long as both Ace and Luffy are dead.







That includes Whitebeard obviously.

And no Akainu does not care about pride lol, you forgot he tricked Squardo into stabbing Whitebeard? Or killed every civillian in Ohara on the off chance a criminal was among them? Or tricked Ace to stop running away by insulting WB? Or tried to cover up Dressrosa? How on Earth did you ever reach the conclusion that Akainu cares more about pride than reaching his objectives?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Nov 4, 2021)

Ayy lmao said:


> Akainu said very loud an clear on numerous occasion that he doesn't give 2 shits who leaves the battlefield, as long as both Ace and Luffy are dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whitebeard wasnt leaving the battle field, he was staying in it wreaking havic, i never said hed never do something shameful, hes proud about his strength and position which is why he fought aokiji for 10 days, kaido is prideful but he does petty stuff all the time


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkRasengan said:


> Whitebeard wasnt leaving the battle field, he was staying in it wreaking havic, i never said hed never do something shameful, hes proud about his strength and position which is why he fought aokiji for 10 days, kaido is prideful but he does petty stuff all the time


He was wrecking havoc yes, but Akainu cared more about killing Ace + Luffy than killing a half-dead suicidal man. After half of WB's face got melted, Marine fodders were more than capable of finishing him off.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Nov 4, 2021)

Ayy lmao said:


> He was wrecking havoc yes, but Akainu cared more about killing Ace + Luffy than killing a half-dead suicidal man. After half of WB's face got melted, Marine fodders were more than capable of finishing him off.


They werent more than capable of finishing him off, because he was capable of quake punching akainu hard enough that he fell into the earth


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkRasengan said:


> They werent more than capable of finishing him off, because he was capable of quake punching akainu hard enough that he fell into the earth


he literally died to gunshots right after fighting akainu man. anyone with a gun could've killed him at that point.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Nov 4, 2021)

Ayy lmao said:


> he literally died to gunshots right after fighting akainu man. anyone with a gun could've killed him at that point.


Gunshots from the blackbeard pirates not random marines


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Nov 4, 2021)

Poll should only include in what diff does Luffy beat Zoro

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## AmitDS (Nov 4, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Yes, I mean using flame clouds that is his basic DF ability to lift an island that he has shown no trouble, effort or concentration to do until now.
> Whitebeard was barely Yonko when he removed his IVs much less with half his face blown off. Unless of course you think Kaido would die to a bunch of stab wounds and gun shots? lol
> 
> 
> ...


Oh please. Then what was the point of you asking me about King being weakened like Kaido ? Did I claim he wasn't? Nope. 

I said Zoro is struggling with King, a YC and Luffy is fighting Kaido so we all know how this goes.

DiD kInG gO tHRoUgH 16 hIgH TIeRs b4 fIGHtInG zOrO?

Irrelevant. Are you implying that Luffy's opponent is currently weaker than Zoro's? If not then your question is irrelevant.

Zoro loses to Luffy as usual.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Conxc (Nov 4, 2021)

TheNirou said:


> It's basically, who is stronger between a guy who beats a Yonko and a guy who beats a YC1.


I knew this would happen which is why I hate how Oda chose to finish this fight. Kaido has fought 16 mfs, all of whom did some kind of damage to him while holding up Onigashima with his ability. He’s already flatlined Luffy twice low diff but will be finished off by him…Ao now Luffy will het all the credit for this fight which is bullshit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Beast (Nov 4, 2021)

Luffy stomps and 4 people need to ba banned.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Perrin (Nov 4, 2021)

Beast said:


> Luffy stomps and 4 people need to ba banned.


Nah, u want breadth of view for debate. Otherwise it’s all ‘My god u transphobic git thinking having a cervix makes u a woman, lynch the heathen! Lynch them!’


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 4, 2021)

can I see those scans and feats of both that yall stole from Odas office?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 4, 2021)

DarkRasengan said:


> Gunshots from the blackbeard pirates not random marines


The bullets aren't going to inflict more damage just because the BB priates fired them man... Give a bunch of Namis a gun each and the outcome would've been the same. literally all they did was sit still and fire their guns over and over.


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 4, 2021)

Ayy lmao said:


> The bullets aren't going to inflict more damage just because the BB priates fired them man... Give a bunch of Namis a gun each and the outcome would've been the same. literally all they did was sit still and fire their guns over and over.



Super Sonic disagrees, even the kuja Pirates with them arrows that hit leave creators when they land.

gunfire will be a factor later in the story, like blades only a select few will prove lethal with em.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 4, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Super Sonic disagrees,


?


Oda Report said:


> even the kuja Pirates with them arrows that hit leave creators when they land.


Prove the BBP used haki in their bullets. Heck, have we ever seen anyone do this? Arrows =//= bullets. You would think the marines would do this at least once intead of using sea stone nets and sea stone on the tip of a jutte.


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 4, 2021)

Ayy lmao said:


> ?
> 
> Prove the BBP used haki in their bullets. Heck, have we ever seen anyone do this? Arrows =//= bullets. You would think the marines would do this at least once intead of using sea stone nets and sea stone on the tip of a jutte.



Im not saying they bb crew did or didn't just highlighting foreshadowing that bullets and haki will be a thing in the future.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 4, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Im not saying they bb crew did or didn't just highlighting foreshadowing that bullets and haki will be a thing in the future.


how is it foreshadowing when it didn't happen? That's like saying Luffy punching alvida foreshadows that he will use hardening on Caesar...


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 4, 2021)

Ayy lmao said:


> how is it foreshadowing when it didn't happen? That's like saying Luffy punching alvida foreshadows that he will use hardening on Caesar...



because arrows where infused with haki.....another type of projectile that is inferior to gun fire, you don't think Oda will infuse Haki into bullets.....thats on you.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 4, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> because arrows where infused with haki.....another type of projectile that is inferior to gun fire, you don't think Oda will infuse Haki into bullets.....thats on you.


why hasn't he yet? what's taking him so long?


----------



## Conxc (Nov 4, 2021)

Ayy lmao said:


> why hasn't he yet? what's taking him so long?


I doubt Kizaru would be wary of Beckmann pointing a gun at him if you couldn’t infuse bullets with Haki.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Perrin (Nov 4, 2021)

Conxc said:


> I doubt Kizaru would be wary of Beckmann pointing a gun at him if you couldn’t infuse bullets with Haki.


Ben hasn’t been shown to either know haki or know how to use a gun so lets not get ahead of ourselves.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Conxc (Nov 4, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Ben hasn’t been shown to either know haki or know how to use a gun so lets not get ahead of ourselves.


You’re right. I’m sorry.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 4, 2021)

Conxc said:


> I doubt Kizaru would be wary of Beckmann pointing a gun at him if you couldn’t infuse bullets with Haki.


if they could, the marine would've shot ace + luffy with it + we would have seen at least 1 vice admiral use a gun.


----------



## Conxc (Nov 4, 2021)

Ayy lmao said:


> if they could, the marine would've shot ace + luffy with it + we would have seen at least 1 vice admiral use a gun.


That's kinda silly because by that logic, why didn't Sengoku just kill Ace? He was standing next to him through the entire war. Try and remember that this is still the plot of a story, that has, and will be told a certain way.


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 4, 2021)

Ayy lmao said:


> why hasn't he yet? what's taking him so long?



Thats his style.....everything takes long. 

How many chapters was it until we found out Yoru is a very special blade, then we find out its one of 2 swords that is stained black with haki.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 4, 2021)

Conxc said:


> That's kinda silly because by that logic, why didn't Sengoku just kill Ace? He was standing next to him through the entire war. Try and remember that this is still the plot of a story, that has, and will be told a certain way.


What? I'm talking about the marines that actually did shoot Ace + Luffy right after Ace got freed lol, you're making silly analogies now. The marines now damn well that Ace is a logia, otherwise he would not be wearing sea stone + he's not exactly an unknown pirate. If haki bullets were possible, they would've used it on him after he got freed. And we would actually see at least 1 vice admiral with a gun. Instead of them using shigan and what not.



Oda Report said:


> Thats his style.....everything takes long.
> 
> How many chapters was it until we found out Yoru is a very special blade, then we find out its one of 2 swords that is stained black with haki.


Stuff that never happens does take long yes.


----------



## Lmao (Nov 4, 2021)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Poll should only include in what diff does Luffy beat Zoro


The year is 2021 and there's still people out there believing Zoro can beat Luffy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Conxc (Nov 4, 2021)

Ayy lmao said:


> What? I'm talking about the marines that actually did shoot Ace + Luffy right after Ace got freed lol, you're making silly analogies now. The marines now damn well that Ace is a logia, otherwise he would not be wearing sea stone + he's not exactly an unknown pirate. If haki bullets were possible, they would've used it on him after he got freed. And we would actually see at least 1 vice admiral with a gun. Instead of them using shigan and what not.
> 
> 
> Stuff that never happens does take long yes.


Nameless fodder Marines shot Ace... they probably weren't capable of Haki. Come on now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 4, 2021)

Ayy lmao said:


> Stuff that never happens does take long yes.



Wut, just because you don't see the signs now doesn't affect the reality of the story.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Nov 4, 2021)

Is this 100% Zoro Or 1hp Zoro? Well, Doesnt Matter Zoro Win High Diff At Worst.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 4, 2021)

Ayy lmao said:


> If haki bullets were possible



how do you think ben beckman's fighting style works if he can't put haki into bullets?

why would capone attempt to shoot katakuri if haki going into bullets was impossible?


----------



## Sequester (Nov 5, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> If you give Prime Roger the Mera Mera and Pre-TS Usopp the magu magu, Usopp still wins. The owner of the mera mera will always lose to the user of the Magu Magu irrespective of power level.


damn one piece n their rock paper scissor matchups

mera roger neva stood a chance against pre ts magu usopp

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 5, 2021)

Only 5 people so deluded in their Zoro wank they can no longer think properly

Less than I thought

Reactions: Funny 3 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Perrin (Nov 5, 2021)

Freechoice said:


> Only 5 people so deluded in their Zoro wank they can no longer think properly
> 
> Less than I thought


The king struggle is real

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 5, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> how do you think ben beckman's fighting style works if he can't put haki into bullets?
> 
> why would capone attempt to shoot katakuri if haki going into bullets was impossible?


why aren't every vice admiral using it then. or even better a machine gun.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 5, 2021)

Conxc said:


> Nameless fodder Marines shot Ace... they probably weren't capable of Haki. Come on now.


and all the marine that aren't nameless fodder use swords or their fists.. instead of just a gun. why bother with using shigan on luffy, when you can just shoot his head is all im saying.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 5, 2021)

Ayy lmao said:


> why aren't every vice admiral using it then. or even better a machine gun.



we actually saw onigumo using a gun to be fair

kaido, roger, and blackbeard also had guns.

swordsmanship is more popular though but we've seen gun use from enough people that i think its safe to safe haki can go in bullets

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 5, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> we actually saw onigumo using a gun to be fair


wasnt that when he shot some marine fodder? the vice admirals should've shot luffy's ass instead of fingering him smh

yea i know about roger, BB, Doffy etc having guns, but as i recall they never used it on logias/ paramecias immune to guns like luffy as far as i recall. other than Bege i guess...


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 5, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Final boss of the WG arc is Imu, not Akainu. Luffy will entrust his revenge against Akainu on Sabo, like he entrusted Ace's will on Sabo.


Even if this is the case, Final War Sabo >> Current Luffy.

Final War Sabo will probably be Roger/Primebeard level since he has as much potential as Ace.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## LordVinsmoke (Nov 5, 2021)

EoW Luffy is Prime Oden lvl 
EoW Zoro is = to Marco
 Luffy mid/high diff

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## AmitDS (Nov 5, 2021)

"Zoro wins = *0 VOTES*"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oiety (Nov 5, 2021)

Sequester said:


> damn one piece n their rock paper scissor matchups
> 
> mera roger neva stood a chance against pre ts magu usopp


What you quoted is arguably the strangest take I've seen in here


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 5, 2021)

AmitDS said:


> "Zoro wins = *0 VOTES*"



equals usually don't have a flat out winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Nov 5, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> equals usually don't have a flat out winner.


Meanwhile Aokiji

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## AmitDS (Nov 5, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> equals usually don't have a flat out winner.


 Who's talking about equals here? This is about Luffy and Zoro

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 5, 2021)

AmitDS said:


> Who's talking about equals here? This is about Luffy and Zoro



Yeah the same guys who have been presented as equals more then once.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 5, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Meanwhile Aokiji



Sword.....had to make it look real.

Bro Oda loves the old ganster flicks.


----------



## AmitDS (Nov 5, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Yeah the same guys who have been presented as equals more then once.


Almost 2022 and we're still gaslighting people into thinking Zoro and Luffy are equals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Perrin (Nov 5, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Sword.....had to make it look real.
> 
> Bro Oda loves the old ganster flicks.


Coby: So, uh, yeah, we all think it’s best if u lose ur leg.
Kuzan: my leg?
Coby: Aha! Er, yep. Is that okay?
Kuzan: it’s mah bloody leg m8!? It’s not okay.
Coby: it’s gotta look convincing is all.
Kuzan: can that new shichibukai be present to reattach the leg or give a new one?
Coby: Ahaha, er, um. The fight is actually gonne be.
Kuzan: ah no.
Coby: yea
Kuzan: no don’t say it.
Coby: Only alluded to as a flashback and off panel…
Kuzan: Snap. That’s the shit that holds consequences to actions.
Coby: yeah flashbacks and off panels have the least plot armour…
Kuzan: fine, but not the right one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 5, 2021)

AmitDS said:


> Almost 2022 and we're still gaslighting people into thinking Zoro and Luffy are equals.



Blame Oda. 

don't hate the report.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## AmitDS (Nov 5, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Blame Oda.
> 
> don't hate the report.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 5, 2021)

Oda drew Zoro and Luffy equally clash back in the grand line.

Shocking, I know Oda left even more clues for you clueless readers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Perrin (Nov 5, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Oda drew Zoro and Luffy equally clash back in the grand line.
> 
> Shocking, I know Oda left even more clues for you clueless readers.


I think that was his point, 21 years later people think it still applies as the status quo

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 5, 2021)

Perrin said:


> I think that was his point, 21 years later people think it still applies as the status quo



Nah, no point made we are currently in Wano it was Luffy who had to catch up to Zoro when it came down to damaging Kaidou. . .Zoro lead the pack in that regard.

They both accessed CoC real power right around the same time.

Thriller Bark Zoro eat Luffys pain with out a rubber DF. . . .

I can pull many examples form the 21 year time line that show Zoro is very comparable to Luffy.

The Luffy and Zoro show has been a thing and will remain one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Kamisori (Nov 5, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Nah, no point made we are currently in Wano it was Luffy who had to catch up to Zoro when it came down to damaging Kaidou. . .Zoro lead the pack in that regard.
> 
> They both accessed CoC real power right around the same time.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## gunchar (Nov 5, 2021)

Luffy, not even close.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 12, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Meanwhile Aokiji


If Akainu and Aokiji were to fight 100 times, they'd each win 50 each.

The time at punk hazard just happened to be one of Akainu's 50


----------



## Lmao (Nov 12, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Oda drew Zoro and Luffy equally clash back in the grand line.


That was a decade and a half ago

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 12, 2021)

If the ZKK leaks are true… then I honestly can’t see Luffy winning this…

Reactions: Funny 6 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Nov 17, 2021)

ZKK still something to fap to after Luffy already defeated Kaidou and reduces him to 1%?

Luffy leaves his defeated opponents alive on purpose. Taking his beaten leftovers isn't going to make Zoro not inferior to Luffy.

Edit: Yes beating a fatigued Kaidou who still has access to all his abilities is easily >>> kill stealing an already beaten 1% Kaidou.


----------



## Ssjloke (Nov 17, 2021)

Luffy stomps.  Zoro would get folded by Kidd.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Nov 17, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> If the ZKK leaks are true… then I honestly can’t see Luffy winning this…



Isn't it funny how Luffy fans grasp at straws with Zoro potentially stealing that kill? Yet they believe Luffy barely stalemating a weakened Kaido that barely can keep his abilities intact is impressive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Beast (Nov 17, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Isn't it funny how Luffy fans grasp at straws with Zoro potentially stealing that kill? Yet they believe Luffy barely stalemating a weakened Kaido that barely can keep his abilities intact is impressive.


Oooh how far you have fallen

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Nov 17, 2021)

Beast said:


> Oooh how far you have fallen



Yonki reveru Luffu (0) - Kaidi (4)

 

Majority of the time with back-up too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamjar123 (Nov 19, 2021)

Realistically, Zoro at the end of Wano will be able to beat a YC1, just like Luffy did in WCI. So Zoro at the end of Wano will be a similar strength to Luffy at the start of Wano.

Luffy is hovering around Kaido strength at the end of Wano. Its pretty obvious Luffy will be stronger.


----------



## convict (Nov 20, 2021)

Might give it to Luffy. Maybe. Not sure

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BenMazino01 (Dec 5, 2021)

I'll try to be as unbiased as possible.

Post Wano Luffy :
Adv COA (at will)
Adv COO  (at will)
Adv COC (at will)
Durability *8.2/10 *
Speed *9/10* (so many feats)
Agility *9.5/10* (so many feats)
Offense *9/10 (Adv Version of All Haki fully mastered)*
Stamina *9/10* (has proven to be able to fight for more than 8 hours several times)

Post Wano Zorro :
Adv COA (Fully Mastered ?)
Durability *8.8/10* (This is a no brainer)
Speed *8/10*
Agility *8/10 (*not agile enough)
Offense *8.5/10 (Fully Tamed Enma + A Black Blade?)*
Stamina *8/10* (not enough feats.)


As much as I like Zorro, I can't see him winning against Luffy since Luffy's speed, agility, and ACOO combined completely outmatched Zorro.. Zorro will find it hard to hit him  He also has those insane Haki buff (ACOA + ACOC at disposal, ready to be used at will)

Zorro himself is a very solid fighter himself if you look at the stats I put above.  (according to what I've seen so far from the series)
It's just that Luffy's in a different level in many aspects..

I didn't put Adv COC on Zorro since it hasn't been confirmed that he can use it..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Djomla (Dec 5, 2021)

Zoro wank needs to stop. Luffy was, is, and will always be the top dog of the crew. Not to mention that by the end of series, he'll probably be the top dog in the Verse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## LadyVados (Dec 5, 2021)

BenMazino01 said:


> I didn't put Adv COC on Zorro since it hasn't been confirmed that he can use it..


Least delusional Zoro hater

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 5, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> Least delusional Zoro hater


Accurately pegging Zoro as weaker than his fucking captain is not hating on Zoro for fuck sake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Dec 5, 2021)

Freechoice said:


> Accurately pegging Zoro as weaker than his fucking captain is not hating on Zoro for fuck sake


Everyone not wanking Zoro and rates him accurately is a hater to some people.

Did you know Fishman Island Zoro could solo Katakuri?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BenMazino01 (Dec 6, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> Least delusional Zoro hater


Has it been confirmed?


----------



## LadyVados (Dec 6, 2021)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Everyone not wanking Zoro and rates him accurately is a hater to some people.
> 
> Did you know Fishman Island Zoro could solo Katakuri?





BenMazino01 said:


> Has it been confirmed?





Freechoice said:


> Accurately pegging Zoro as weaker than his fucking captain is not hating on Zoro for fuck sake


Yes it has been confirmed. He has AdCoC. Give up all of you. You have lost. Take the L like men.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Dec 6, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> Yes it has been confirmed. He has AdCoC. Give up all of you. You have lost. Take the L like men.


Great, he has aCoC and is still weaker than sky splitting Zenkai Luffy who has him beat in all three types of Haki. Waiting for someone to give Zoro a pity vote in your poll. Also how would getting aCoC 2 chapters ago help him not get slaughtered by Katakuri back in Fishman Island?

I'm sure you're quite experienced with taking the L by now and you could teach us how to take it like men.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Dec 6, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> Yes it has been confirmed. He has AdCoC. Give up all of you. You have lost. Take the L like men.


Having AdCoC doesn't put him on Luffy's level. Luffy does it better and his CoC is more powerful

Reactions: Like 2 | Neutral 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Dec 6, 2021)

When one Zoro fan wanks Zoro too hard and has to get corrected by a more reasonable Zoro fan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## LadyVados (Dec 7, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Having AdCoC doesn't put him on Luffy's level. Luffy does it better and his CoC is more powerful


Based on what ? We haven't even seen Zoro use his AdCoC. How can you even say anything about how powerful it is or isn't ?

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## LadyVados (Dec 7, 2021)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Zenkai Luffy


Zoro got a Zenkai too after the rooftop.

In fact since he was in worse shape than Luffy, he probably got a bigger Zenkai. Did Luffy even break any bones ? The more injured you are the bigger Zenkai you get.

Sky splitting doesn't mean anything. Roger has never sky split on panel. Using your logic, Current Luffy > Prime Roger...

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Dec 7, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> Based on what ? We haven't even seen Zoro use his AdCoC. How can you even say anything about how powerful it is or isn't ?


Luffy specializes on CoC, Zoro on CoA
Luffy is the captain, Zoro is the follower. Pretty obvious who has the greatest CoC
By Mihawk's own admission, Luffy's ambition > Zoro's ambition

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LadyVados (Dec 7, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Luffy specializes on CoC, Zoro on CoA
> Luffy is the captain, Zoro is the follower. Pretty obvious who has the greatest CoC
> By Mihawk's own admission, Luffy's ambition > Zoro's ambition


1. Luffy is a DF-based fighter. Zoro is a Haki specialist.
2. WB's CoC > Rocks'.
3. Ambition has nothing to do with CoC, willpower does. Using that logic, every 2 bit pirate in the world should have stronger CoC than Zoro since everyone in the OP world wants to be PK  Heck 2 of the strongest CoC users in the series- Shanks and WB don't even have any real dreams.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Dec 7, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> 1. Luffy is a DF-based fighter. Zoro is a Haki specialist.


Zoro is a swordsman. Luffy is more of a haki specialist than Zoro


LadyVados said:


> 2. WB's CoC > Rocks'.


Based on what?


LadyVados said:


> 3. Ambition has nothing to do with CoC, willpower does. Using that logic, every 2 bit pirate in the world should have stronger CoC than Zoro since everyone in the OP world wants to be PK


lol you don't read One Piece do you?


----------



## LadyVados (Dec 7, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> lol you don't read One Piece do you?


Kidd's dream > WB's dream.

I guess Kidd has stronger CoC than WB 



Strobacaxi said:


> Based on what?


Rocks isn't even confirmed to have CoC. WB matched the pirate King in a CoC clash and the CoC-specialist Yonko in his prime in old age.
He has the 2nd highest bounty of any pirate ever. He is legendary King of the seas and the closest man to the PK throne. Feared by the navy to the point Sengoku thought he may have been able to win Marineford. A legend.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Dec 7, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> Zoro got a Zenkai too after the rooftop.


He didn't get one unless he proves he did, which Luffy did with a feat he couldnt' accomplish earlier and Yamato couldn't either. He didn't start out the battle with King stronger than he was on the rooftop. This isn't DBZ, you don't get a zenkai boost everytime just because you're hurt badly.



> Sky splitting doesn't mean anything. Roger has never sky split on panel. Using your logic, Current Luffy > Prime Roger..



It does when
1. It wasn't a cloudy day. The clouds were already parted.
2. WB has already proven he can split the sky, yet the sky didn't split. By matching with Primebeard's CoACoC attack Roger didn't need to part anything to prove he could.


----------



## LadyVados (Dec 7, 2021)

Heart Over Blade said:


> It does when
> 1. It wasn't a cloudy day. The clouds were already parted.
> 2. WB has already proven he can split the sky, yet the sky didn't split. By matching with Primebeard's CoACoC attack Roger didn't need to part anything to prove he could.


Aren't the clouds already parted right now on Onigashima ?


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Dec 7, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> Aren't the clouds already parted right now on Onigashima ?


Yes, because Luffy and Kaidou parted it and there was a panel to show it. It was made a big deal because the clouds were in the way blocking the minks from transforming.


----------



## LadyVados (Dec 7, 2021)

Heart Over Blade said:


> He didn't get one unless he proves he did, which Luffy did with a feat he couldnt' accomplish earlier and Yamato couldn't either. He didn't start out the battle with King stronger than he was on the rooftop. This isn't DBZ, you don't get a zenkai boost everytime just because you're hurt badly.


Maybe King is just much stronger than Rooftop Zoro which is why he is still losing against him with a Zenkai boost.



Heart Over Blade said:


> Yes, because Luffy and Kaidou parted it and there was a panel to show it. It was made a big deal because the clouds were in the way blocking the minks from transforming.


I know. So if Zoro doesn't part the clouds I can just say it's because they're already parted. If Roger gets the benefit of the doubt why shouldn't the deuteragonist of the series ?


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Dec 7, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> I know. So if Zoro doesn't part the clouds I can just say it's because they're already parted. If Roger gets the benefit of the doubt why shouldn't the deuteragonist of the series ?


Well then it sucks to be Zoro because unlike Roger, he wouldn't have the feat to back up that his aCoC has enough power to split the sky. Roger doesn't need to split the sky to prove he's a top tier because the story told us he is. Not so with Zoro. Also it doesn't help that Zoro just awakened aCoC and is too green to be proficient with it.



LadyVados said:


> Maybe King is just much stronger than Rooftop Zoro which is why he is still losing against him with a Zenkai boost.


There's lot of maybes, but there is no indication whatsoever that he was any stronger than he was on the rooftop until he awakened aCoC. It's not DBZ and they aren't saiyans.


----------



## LadyVados (Dec 7, 2021)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Well then it sucks to be Zoro because unlike Roger, he wouldn't have the feat to back up that his aCoC has enough power to split the sky. Roger doesn't need to split the sky to prove he's a top tier because the story told us he is. Not so with Zoro. Also it doesn't help that Zoro just awakened aCoC and is too green to be proficient with it.
> 
> 
> There's lot of maybes, but there is no indication whatsoever that he was any stronger than he was on the rooftop until he awakened aCoC. It's not DBZ and they aren't saiyans.


1. Luffy just awakened it as well and he has a double digit IQ and he's splitting the sky just fine, so it doesn't seem very hard to do. Zoro scarred Kaido which both Roger and Shanks failed to do...
2. Luffy isn't a Saiyan either.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Dec 7, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> 1. Luffy just awakened it as well and he has a double digit IQ and he's splitting the sky just fine, so it doesn't seem very hard to do. Zoro scarred Kaido which both Roger and Shanks failed to do...


Luffy awakened it longer than Zoro and had better CoC feats than Zoro even before skysplitting. Following directions to go places isn't very hard to do either yet Zoro still constantly fails at it, so he definitely isn't splitting the sky. See how easy that logic crumbled? Nothing suggests Zoro can split the sky and nothing you said changes that.  You're recycling an already debunked argument with the scarring Kaidou shit. Scarring Kaidou and getting defeated is nothing compared to actually defeating him. Both the people who ended up scarring Kaidou ended up getting folded by him in the end. So what good is scarring Kaidou if you're still weaker than people who didn't?

Since you're the one claiming he can, burden of proof is on you to prove Zoro can split the sky and so far you're failing at it. Before you try to shift the burden of proof, I'm not making any claim other than there's no indication that he can. 



LadyVados said:


> 2. Luffy isn't a Saiyan either.


He didn't have to be. All he did was prove he got stronger after coming back to the rooftop and Zoro has failed to do that when he started the King fight.


----------



## LadyVados (Dec 7, 2021)

Is threatening people in DMs a rule violation ?


----------



## LadyVados (Dec 7, 2021)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Since you're the one claiming he can, burden of proof is on you to prove Zoro can split the sky and so far you're failing at it. Before you try to shift the burden of proof, I'm not making any claim other than there's no indication that he can.


There's no indication Roger can either.


----------



## LadyVados (Dec 7, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Get the fuck outta here with this they need to ban you again


Reread 957. Roger and Kaido fought. Do you see any scars on Kaido ?


----------



## Strobacaxi (Dec 7, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> Reread 957. Roger and Kaido fought. Do you see any scars on Kaido ?


You think Roger, the captain, fought Kaido, the apprentice? While Xebec, the captain, WB the 1st mate, Shiki and BM powerful officers were out there, Roger was fighting the cabin boy?

Are you insane buddy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Dec 7, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> Is threatening people in DMs a rule violation ?


Nah, that’s more respectful then trying to do it on a thread. 

It’s a lot more classy if you PM them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LadyVados (Dec 7, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> You think Roger, the captain, fought Kaido, the apprentice? While Xebec, the captain, WB the 1st mate, Shiki and BM powerful officers were out there, Roger was fighting the cabin boy?
> 
> Are you insane buddy?


Roger was fighting everyone.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Dec 7, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> Roger was fighting everyone.


Damn Roger sure was strong, he was fighting Xebec, WB, BM, Shiki, Kaido all by himself? Damn maybe Garp was out there helping Xebec and Roger fought him too?

Delusional


----------



## LadyVados (Dec 7, 2021)

Heart Over Blade said:


> He didn't have to be. All he did was prove he got stronger after coming back to the rooftop and Zoro has failed to do that when he started the King fight.


Even this isn't confirmed. Kaido is weaker now than he was during his last fight with Luffy. Also Luffy seems to have gotten a better hang of controlling AdCoC. It was implied he was KOed because he made some kind of mistake.


----------



## LadyVados (Dec 7, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Damn Roger sure was strong, he was fighting Xebec, WB, BM, Shiki, Kaido all by himself? Damn maybe Garp was out there helping Xebec and Roger fought him too?
> 
> Delusional


As of now the only people we know were there were Roger and Garp. Do you have any proof Roger didn't fight Kaido ? He may have had a Luffy vs Blueno style fight with him before taking on someone stronger.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Dec 7, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> As of now the only people we know were there were Roger and Garp. Do you have any proof Roger didn't fight Kaido ? He may have had a Luffy vs Blueno style fight with him before taking on someone stronger.


What? No, we know every single person I said above were there. I don't have to prove a negative, you're the one claiming Roger fought Kaido, you're the one who has to prove it. 

Why the fuck would the captain fight a cabin boy? Jesus christ, it's like wondering if Whitebeard fought Buggy in the loot fight


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Dec 7, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> There's no indication Roger can either


He clashed equally with someone who can and stalemated them for a long time without coming up short. Zoro hasn't.


LadyVados said:


> Even this isn't confirmed. Kaido is weaker now than he was during his last fight with Luffy. Also Luffy seems to have gotten a better hang of controlling AdCoC


It is confirmed when Luffy split the sky after he couldn't do so before, DESPITE Kaidou getting weaker and making sky splitting harder for them to do. Yamato couldn't either even with far more experience using and controlling aCoC


----------



## Soca (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm closing for a bit.  This needs to be cleaned...


----------



## Soca (Dec 7, 2021)

Nope nvm, it'll just stay closed. 

How did I not notice this thread earlier

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

